# Paris Hilton Porn Tape



## BigBallaGA (Nov 12, 2003)

if anyone wants to see a preview of Paris Hilton hott and XXX video, check this out:



http://wizbangblog.com/archives/001082.php



have fuN !!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 12, 2003)

and who is Paris Hilton?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Nov 12, 2003)

PARIS HILTON is the airess to the HILTON HOTEL chain,  billionaire 20 year old little brat !! who f-cked on tape ! and IT LEAKED


----------



## Mudge (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2003)

Maybe if she weren't a skinny little twig I'd watch it...


----------



## Flex (Nov 12, 2003)

I have the whole thing on i.m.........what a slut hahahahaha

the fuck for like a few seconds, then take a break and talk, and the guy just messes with her the whole time. he tells her "here, face the camera so you they can see how beautiful you are" hahahahaha


----------



## Stacey (Nov 12, 2003)

I THINK SHES A TOTAL BRAT--AND WAY TOO SKINNY--
Shes not that pretty either!


----------



## Leslie (Nov 12, 2003)

Oh gawd How embarassing for her. She looks so silly. The guy is trying to have sex with her and she is too concerned about smiling into the camera 

That guy was Shannon Doherty's ex, and he is pretty endowed

Looks like Shannon will have to kick both their asses


----------



## Jay-B (Nov 12, 2003)

lol endowed really haha 

she did look like an ass crawling around not knowing wut was going on.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2003)

Wonder what she's on...


----------



## Larva (Nov 12, 2003)

well this is the illedged (sp?) tape they are not sure or commenting on it


----------



## Mudge (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Wonder what she's on...



14:00 Various uppers, alcohol
18:00 Various uppers, alcohol, pot
23:00 Hallucinagenics, alcohol
02:00 Various uppers, alcohol, pot
05:30 Valium, Ambien - Bedtime

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 12, 2003)

rich little whore....if i wasn't at school i'd be watchin that video


----------



## Leslie (Nov 12, 2003)

You are not missing much
She appears to be a very boring lay


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 12, 2003)

she's not really the smartet thing ever; she probbly doesn't know what to do


----------



## Leslie (Nov 12, 2003)

Well it certainly appeared that way


----------



## ZECH (Nov 12, 2003)

She was polishing the knob though................


----------



## Leslie (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> She was polishing the knob though................



Um, barely. She only took in about 1/4th of his package
Granted its a big package


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 12, 2003)

well maybe if she wasn't so skinny it'd fit


----------



## ZECH (Nov 12, 2003)

it's not that big........


----------



## Leslie (Nov 12, 2003)

well its not tiny


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 12, 2003)

......it's minature


----------



## Leslie (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> ......it's minature


Don;t worry Crash-its not all about the size.


----------



## Flex (Nov 12, 2003)

Why does EVERYONE hate on so many people and want to see them fail (Paris Hilton, Ronnie Coleman, Arnold......the list is a mile long and really concerns the people who seem to succeed).

I'm only gonna get into Paris Hilton now. DON'T GET ME WRONG here: I don't neccesarily like her at all. I've only heard she's a dumbass, so i dont know if i like her or not. 

this video was the 1st time i ever really saw her on tv haha. all's i can say is she doesnt look that good in bed.

it just seems to me that cuz she happens to be the heir of an empire, everyone hates on her. She's too skinny, a snob, a dumbass, a bimbo, a brat, not that hot lada lada...........

but how is everyone so gung ho quick to judge other people? 
its not her fault she was born that into a goldmine. everyone rags on her (and so many other people) saying they SHOULD do this and SHOULD do that. 

well what should she do people? should see spend all day at church, give most of her money away to charity and hang out with the mentally ill at night........cuz that's what many of you so quick to judge would do right? you guys wouldnt sit around all day and party all night right, take vacations for the hell of it and spend your money like its nothing right?

I'm not trying to start a fight, but it seems like everyone is soooo quick to judge whats wrong with others, and even quicker to put them down. It doesnt stay strickly to Paris Hilton either, it goes much further than that. I don' t know if it stems from jealousy, bitterness, envy or whatever........i really don't care enough about Paris Hilton to judge her or all the others for that matter, and i don't know why everyone else feels so inclined to put in their 2 cents.

oh well, i guess opinions are like assholes, everyone's got one.


----------



## Flex (Nov 12, 2003)

...for the people who are just making fun of her sex video don't get me wrong. that tape is f@ckin hilarious haha, and by the looks of it, she looks like a dumbass

its jsut all the people who say they hate her and all this nonsense i stated above..........


----------



## ZECH (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> well its not tiny


LOL Her boobs are small!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Don;t worry Crash-its not all about the size.




well when you got the motion of the ocean and the biggest ship you can part the red sea


----------



## Leslie (Nov 12, 2003)

In regards to Flex

Sheesh are you her brother or somehting?

Nomrally I do not post much in Open chat- but after I saw this video, I could not resist 

Perhaps some people are jealous ect, but I personally find Paris Hilton annoying. Mostly becuase she is obviously self centered- a personality triat I despise. Her sister Nicky seems to be more grounded and less of an attn whore.
Personally I say they are lucky to be born into such wealth.Considering neither have much of a career going. Christ I would be wearing $800 ugly shoes too if I were that rich. I dont hold that against them- but its all about the attitude.
If you are a snotty bitch in real life and live in the cameras, at least pretend to be nice.

I love Pammy Lee(who alos had a home porn much better than this piece of garbage)- and though she is probably a rude self centered snob, at least she doesnt act like one in front of the camera. 

Ok not sure what my point is. Perhaps if people didnt act so ABOVE everyone else, they would not bother us


----------



## ZECH (Nov 12, 2003)

I agree. Now a very nice girl in a porn video........there ya go!!


----------



## Leslie (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I agree. Now a very nice girl in a porn video........there ya go!!


Thanks
Yup she was all about Tommy. Such a giving gal


----------



## JJJ (Nov 12, 2003)

If I were rich Id be evil and rude. If noone liked me I could buy friends. And maybee some icecream.


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 12, 2003)

The video is hilarious, she gets the phone haha.  Really though I think she would have probably been different if the camera wasn't on.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> If I were rich Id be evil and rude. If noone liked me I could buy friends. And maybee some icecream.


well this attitude expalins why you are not rich. You are wasting all your money on your current friends.

Just playing with you


----------



## Flex (Nov 12, 2003)

...and no i'm not her brother haha. that's why i said i didnt even really know who she was till this tape..........i guess it wouldnt be bad to be her brother though (bang the hottest chicks ever and be filthy rich)


That's my point though Les.......regardless if they do act so above everyone, why let it bother you? you and i are never going to meet her, she'e never going to have any say on the success of our future, thats why i couldnt care 2 shits about her you know?

Like i said, this is like the 1st time i ever saw her on "tv", i've only heard of her before that. if you guys say she is snotty, then i guess she must come off like that. But it's like the people who say they hate her and this and that you konw? that part i dont understand.......

What's better though......to act like a bitch at all times (paris), or to act like a bitch at all times, but be nice (....fake) for the cameras (Pamela)?

I'm not trying to argue with you hun. I'm just curious as to why people care so much that's all.......i guess cuz its in the news. but why all the hostility hahahahha


----------



## JJJ (Nov 12, 2003)

I saw her and her sister on TV once. They looked smokin´. Perhaps it was all the 4 tons of make up and the studio lights or sumtin. 


Guys, if you were single, you wouldnt turn her down right? 

Girls, if you,,, nah never mind


----------



## Leslie (Nov 12, 2003)

I have no hostility towards the celebs. Just opinions 
I love the whole Hollywood scene. My favorite TV channel is E! for crying out loud

Everything in Hollywood is fake.(Even like JJJ siad 4 tons of makeup. Did you guys know Pammy has a ton of freckles? Nevr saw them babies on baywatch now did ya?) Its great. I dont know why I follow along with anything, esp the whole Jan and Ben thingLike you said I never will meet them, but its interestingly fun. And this video was an all time great. If you knew of Paris Hilton, you would NOT expect her to be like that in bed


----------



## CRASHMAN (Nov 12, 2003)

lol i never said i'd turn her down just that she's  whore


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Maybe if she weren't a skinny little twig I'd watch it...


I wasn't judging here, just stating a fact


----------



## Flex (Nov 12, 2003)

I guess that's where we disagree. I HATE the hollywood scene with a passion. i dont even watch tv anymore (except for sports, simpsons, jeopardy and sportscenter, with teh occasional Viva La Bam) cuz all the reality crap and celeb "following" is so uninteresting to me. i couldnt give 2 shits about everything the paparazzi covers. 
its just kinda sad how people almost live like pseudo lives trhough famous people (oh my god! did you know that justin and britney lada lada). i don't get it......

not knocking anyone that likes watching that shit on tv, i guess to each his own.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 12, 2003)

Well I dig it and you sound like my fiance'
Must be a girl thing


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2003)

I enjoy watching human behavior.  Whether it's watching people at the mall or on E! I enjoy seeing how people respond to things.


----------



## Leslie (Nov 12, 2003)

Exactly


----------



## BigBallaGA (Nov 12, 2003)

HELL YEAAAAA

Im glad that people are enjoying my little find !  stay tuned for the full version !

rumors are that in the full version she is sooo high on cocaine, weed and alcohol that all you can see is the whites of her eyes and she is DROOLING on herself during half the tape !!

WoW what a slut !  stay tuned.........


----------



## Leslie (Nov 12, 2003)

Kewl


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> I guess that's where we disagree. I HATE the hollywood scene with a passion. i dont even watch tv anymore (except for sports, simpsons, jeopardy and sportscenter, with teh occasional Viva La Bam) cuz all the reality crap and celeb "following" is so uninteresting to me. i couldnt give 2 shits about everything the paparazzi covers.
> its just kinda sad how people almost live like pseudo lives trhough famous people (oh my god! did you know that justin and britney lada lada). i don't get it......
> 
> not knocking anyone that likes watching that shit on tv, i guess to each his own.



HAHA Simpsons and Viva La Bam...Amen to that.  Simpsons is the best show ever and I thought I was the only one that watched Viva la Bam.  That show is one of the funniest shows i've seen and it's so original...How the heck can he get away doing that stuff to his parents anyway?  Too funny.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2003)

Bam has the greatest dad EVER!!!  Did you see the one where it was piss 'em off day and nothing they did pissed him off???  It was great!!!


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 12, 2003)

Yeah that was hilarious I must say.  The meat in the toothpaste was awesome.  I liked the don't feed phil episode even better.  It was so frekin awesome and funny.  Did you see it?  OMG Don Vitos toes was the sickest thing ever.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 12, 2003)

Missed that one but I saw the previews!  The lengths he went to to keep him from eating


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 12, 2003)

seriously...You really have to see the episode to see just how much trouble he went through.  He had to spend several thousand dollars.  Some of the funniest crap i've ever seen.  EVERY place phil went to eat all had a sign up not to feed him.  He offered people like $100 but they wouldn't feed him.  Bam hired this guy to fly an airplane with a huge tag line "don't feed phil".  He also put up this gigantic bilboard on this highway.  You have to see it on one of the re-runs.

By the way I found a picture of Don Vito's toe nail ripping off from that episode...I will put it up here but i'm WARNING everyone that this is one of the most disgusting things you'll ever see...Either don't open it or get something t puke in.


----------



## Rob_NC (Nov 13, 2003)

IF the fucker would cut those damn things, that wouldn't happen.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 13, 2003)

Guess he's never heard of a pedicure!!!  

I'll definitely watch for the episode!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 13, 2003)

Nice boobs for being so skinny.  Just me, but all you guys posting that she's a brat, skinny and ugly would so easily pay to hit it.  Type what you will, I The Great Satan know otherwise.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 14, 2003)

Hit it again and again.


----------



## JJJ (Nov 14, 2003)

G-damn thats her? She looks like had a refrigerator fall on her. A real heavy one. And then had plasticsurgery. 

I definetly would not. ("hit it and hit it again" that is)


----------



## Mudge (Nov 14, 2003)

When is the last time that girl saw food when it didn't end up in her toilet? She is going to look old before her time.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 14, 2003)

What turned me off her was that she has supposedly sued her parents for not giving her enough $$...I guess 20 bil..isn't enough....
THey were talking about the tape on THe Tom&Bob show this morning..said it sucked..
pardon the pun...


----------



## jaws (Nov 14, 2003)

man I missed it...  links don't work anymore....


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 14, 2003)

That's a bad picture of her


----------



## BigBallaGA (Nov 14, 2003)

WoW,, that ICEBERG shot of Paris looks hottttt !! no doubt

but ISNT ICEBERG for black people, why is she advertising for them ? just wondering

stay tuned for full version of tape soon.........


----------



## gr81 (Nov 14, 2003)

I think she is ugly as fuck. she looks like an ugly tweeker/anorexic/ cracked out bitch to me. I wouldn't touch her.


----------



## CarguyJB163 (Nov 15, 2003)

this has to be the funniest post ever


----------



## Pepper (Nov 15, 2003)

You guys who are saying you wouldn't hit that are either lying or smoking something!


----------



## Badger (Nov 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> You guys who are saying you wouldn't hit that are either lying or smoking something!




I'll have to agree with that!!  I would in a heart beat.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2003)

let's see....be her boy toy..and she can be my sugar momma!
Yep...I'd be all into that!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Nov 15, 2003)

NO FUCKING DOUBT ! anyone that says they would not hit paris are lying.  she might be skinny, but veryy sexy !!


----------



## Fade (Nov 15, 2003)

I like womanly bodies not girls with skinny boy bodies.

She seems to epitomize the stereotypical ditsy blonde anyway and I wouldn't be able to deal with that for very long. Stupid people aggravate me.


----------



## JJJ (Nov 15, 2003)

Her body looks like an 8 year old boys body, and she has the face of an alien. U guys desperate or what?


----------



## oaktownboy (Nov 15, 2003)

i think the issue is hitting it....and that's it..so u wouldn't hit it with her right now?, before as Mudge put it her "anorexia" catches up with her?i would


----------

